# Hechar a andar una instalacion en otra maquina distinta

## omarelrockero1

Saludos, le agradezco de antemano al que pueda ayudarme, mi caso es que mi pc donde había instalado se daño la placa base y me vi obligado a hacer un respaldo y recuperarlo en otra maquina que tenia una partición libre, hice los ajustes pertinentes en el fstab, grub, make.conf, recompile el kernel, y pude iniciar sin embargo no tenia gráfico (no iniciaba el servidor Xorg) pero lo he solucionado con un 'emerge @x11-module-rebuild' ahora si funciona el startx (inicia xterm y xclock sin problema), pero al intentar iniciar gdm se queda congelado y no pasa nada, he instalado ligthdm inicia bien pero no logro logear ni por gnome, fluxbox y lxde; Gnome: solo se queda el fondo y el cursor, Fluxbox trata de cargar y cierra auntomaticamente la sesion, Lxde no carga el escritorio y la barra solo aparece y desaparece (parpadea) por un momento y se queda el escritorio vacio con el cursor. ya he remergido casi todos los paquetes que me acuerde que tenga que ver: gnome-session, gnome-shell, fluxbox, gdm entre otros pero aun sigo sin poder entrar a ningún entorno, que me recomendais hacer y que info necesitais saber?

algo de info:

emerge --info: http://pastebin.com/Y3ZaV8Lf

lightdm.log:     http://pastebin.com/z2pbxDUh

make.conf :     http://pastebin.com/fCVqqJXR

Xorg.0.log:      http://pastebin.com/SK0LTtTc

.config del kernel:  http://pastebin.com/1PYsTqF5

----------

## ensarman

un revdep-rebuild debe ayudar, luego, veo que tambien usas una pc mas antigua y estas usando systemd, en mi experiencia openrc es mas ligero que systemd

----------

## omarelrockero1

si ya he hecho lo siguente:

emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world

emerge --depclean

revdep-rebuild

y nada sigue igual, pues si lo tenia instado en una pc mas actualizada por eso me toco ajustar la variable MAKEOPTS de "-j3" a "-j2"

----------

## quilosaq

Mira las anotaciones que haya en ~/.xsession-errors.

----------

## omarelrockero1

tratando de iniciar en fluxbox el ~/.xsession-errors es el siguiente: http://pastebin.com/yzyqq2Va

tratando de iniciar en LXDE el ~/.xsession-errors es el siguiente: http://pastebin.com/6kfN1e3N

GNOME no me muestra nada en ~/.xsession-errors.

Parece que todos los archivos estuvieran corructos aunque ya he reconpilado a fluxbox y a lxde-meta de nuevo, he creado nuevos usuario y nada hace lo mismo, puede ser que el respaldo se restablecio mal, tendria que hacer una instalacion de cero no? o hay otra alternativa?

con "exec startfluxbox" en el ~/.xinitrc como root muestra esto al hacer un startx:

xauth:  file /root/.serverauth.3782 does not exist

X.Org X Server 1.18.4

Release Date: 2016-07-19

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 4.4.21-gentoo i686 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux HACK-01 4.4.21-gentoo #5 SMP Wed Oct 12 06:22:36 VET 2016 i686

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.4.21-gentoo root=UUID=17cc785b-1cf8-44c1-a404-8126d11cf10e ro init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd

Build Date: 09 October 2016  11:08:16PM

Current version of pixman: 0.34.0

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Oct 13 21:50:15 2016

(==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

waiting for X server to shut down (II) Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.ectoxinit: connection to X server lostde lectura: session.cacheMaxEstableciend

----------

## omarelrockero1

he hecho el respaldo de la partición de varias formas y da el mismo error incluso en una portátil de mejor hardware, de que forma me aconsejais para hacer un buen respaldo de toda una instalación del sistema ya he probado de estas dos formas:

tar cvpjf /run/media/prolemetal/RESPALDOS/BackupCompleto_GENTOO_OMAR_08-10-16.tar.bz2 --exclude=/proc/* --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/run/media/* --exclude=/mnt/* --exclude=/media/* --exclude=/sys/* --exclude=/dev/* --exclude=/tmp/* /

descomprimiendo con tar xvpfj BackupCompleto_GENTOO_OMAR_08-10-16.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/newgentoo/

y con rsync:

rsync -aAXv --exclude={"/dev/*","/proc/*","/sys/*","/tmp/*","/usr/portage/distfiles/*","/run/*","/mnt/*","/media/*","/lost+found"} /* /mnt/newgentoo/    

----------

## quilosaq

 *omarelrockero1 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> con "exec startfluxbox" en el ~/.xinitrc como root muestra esto al hacer un startx:
> 
> ...

 startfluxbox es un script equivalente a startx. En ~/.xinitrc pon sólo fluxbox.

----------

## omarelrockero1

hice lo que me recomendaste quilosaq puse solo fluxbox, pero da igual solo se apaga la pantalla como intentando arrancar el servidor x pero no pasa nada y aparece al final las lineas:

init connection to x server lost

waiting for X server to shut down (II) Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.ost

es extraño porque el resto del sistema esta funcional es solo falla xorg, pero sin .initrc si carga el servidor X sin problema mostrando a xterm

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Esa configuraci'on de tu home es limpia? pareciera que es la que tenias en la otra maquina y seguro no es un espejo de la otra, de ser asi lo recomendable es borrar las configuraciones en el home, de esta manera se iniciara una limpia sin errores.

Intenta creando un directorio old y mueve alli todos los ocultos de configuracion de tu usuario tales como : 

```
 .cache .config .dbus .gnome .local ....... etc
```

 reinicia tus X y vuelve a intentar entrar a cualquiera de tus gestores de ventana.

----------

